# Pleiten, Pech und Pannen



## ActionBarbie (9. Juni 2010)

Heute Morgen wollte ich nach meiner täglichen Runde zum Fahrradhändler meines Vertrauens. Gesagt getan, ich rolle bei ihm vor der Tür aus, drehe den linken Fuss nach aussen, was ungewohnt zäh geht, das klicken bleibt aus und der Fuss löst sich nicht. 

Leider rollte mein Rad nicht mehr und den zwei vorbeigehenden Passenten bot sich das absolut komische Bild einer umkippenden Radfahrerin  

Was war passiert? Eine Schraube im Cleat hatte sich verabschiedet und der Cleat drehte sich am Schuh und konnte sich deswegen nicht lösen. Um den anderen Fuss zu lösen und mit dem zuerst abzusteigen blieb irgendwie keine zeit, ich war mit dem linken zu beschäftigt  

Natürlich, kam der Händler just in dem Moment vor die Tür als ich wie ein Käfer auf dem Rücken da unter meinem Rad lag, tolle Wurst. Einen sechser im Lotto schaffe ich nicht, aber bei sowas bin ich immer vorne dabei....


----------



## jjules (9. Juni 2010)

Ich bin mal an nem Bahnübergang in nen Buschen Brennessel gekippt.... sehr zur Belustigung der wartenden Autofahrer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Juni 2010)

ich habe eine Schraube eines Cleats auch schon verloren, allerdings bin ich glücklicherweise auf weichen Waldboden gekippt 
Seitdem kontrolliere ich die Schrauben regelmäßig


----------



## BineMX (10. Juni 2010)

Ich stand mal zusammen mit ner alten Frau und ihrem Dackel und mußte warten bis eine Kuhherde vorbei war....
als es soweit war lies die Frau ihren Dackel von der Leine, ich guck auf den Dackel wo der hinläuft... guck nach vorn... ohje... riesige frische Kuhfladen... möcht ausweichen...(erste Tour mit Klickis!!) kipp auf die nicht ausgeklickte Seite...... und volle Lotte in mindestens 3 noch handwarme Kuhhaufen   
die ebenso wartenden Autofahrer hatten sicher auch was zu gucken.. 
die alte Frau: "na, jetzt hod´s eana ab voi in die ******* ghaut... "
ich:  steh langsam auf
sie: "ja mei, der ganze Hintern is voi"
ich bin dann lieber weg von ihr bevor ich ihr mit besagtem Teil ins Gesicht gehüpft wär.... 
Die Moral von der Geschicht:
ich weiß jetzt das gaaaanz frischer Kuhmist gar ned stinkt, nur die grünen Flecken gehn schlecht raus


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. Juni 2010)

Kaffeewarnung wäre toll gewesen.


----------



## BineMX (10. Juni 2010)

ja... so Sachen passieren glaub ich nur mir...
gibt da noch ne alte Geschichte... 

Aus der Zeit dieser komischen Schlauchminiröcke... Kennt die noch jemand?? 
Wir an unserem Badesee... ich wie immer noch schnell dringend aufs Klo müssen... flitz rein, Rock hoch, reiß wie immer an der Klopapierrolle... *rataratarata* (ich liebe es meterlanges Papier zu knüllen ) Rock hoch und raus auf die Liegewiese...
Oben gucken die am Kiosk schon so... 
ich hmm... 
geh weiter über die Wiese....
sagt einer: Mei, so a netts Schwanzerl.... 
ich: greif mir an den Pferdeschwanz und wunder mich... 
geh immer noch weiter
unten bei meinem Freund:
er lacht und sagt: dir hängt hinten mind. 2m Klopapier aus dem Rock 
ich:  (find nicht mal nen passenden Smily)
.....
und es tut sich ums verrecken kein Loch auf wo ich versinken kann... 

Muß nicht erwähnen daß ich für ne Zeitlang nur noch hintenrum zum Strand geschlichen bin....


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. Juni 2010)

Für solche Pannen bin ich auch prädestiniert . Ist schon etwas her, da hab ich hier an einem Dorffest als Bedienung geholfen. Weil das Tablett so schwer war und ich es nirgends abstellen konnte meinte ich dann zu dem Mann, dem ich seinen Sprudel brachte:

"Holen Sie sich einen runter!"

Als ich merkte, WAS ich da gesagt hatte wars leider schon zu spät


----------



## scylla (10. Juni 2010)

Zum Thema: wo man überall drin landen kann...

Nach einer netten, holprigen Trail-Abfahrt halte ich unten, um auf die anderen zu warten. Natürlich so weit es geht neben dem Trail, damit niemand in mich rein kracht.  Links geht ein Felsen hoch, rechts fließt ein Bach. Als alle da sind will ich wieder anfahren, merke aber nicht, dass meine Kette unten liegt. Impuls geht also voll ins Leere und ich kippe seitlich nach rechts um... und was ist da? Der Bach... 
War an der Stelle mindestens Hüft-tief und ziemlich algig-rutschig, so dass ich beim Rausklettern dann auch noch meinen Spaß hatte  Den Rest der Tour durfte ich mir dann solche Späße anhören wie "schaffst du das mit dem Aufsteigen denn, oder sollen wir dich lieber festhalten"


----------



## BineMX (10. Juni 2010)

dachte schon nur mir passieren so Sachen...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. Juni 2010)

so ein geiler Fred! Ich lag aber auch schon mal wie ein toter Käfer auf dem Rücken im Bach, weil ich nicht durchschieben wollte. Der Kollege, der auf Tour dabei war, war aber höflich genug, sich das Lachen zu verkneifen.
Ich hab mich wegen verrosteter Pedale auch schon mal im Münchner NobelVorort Grünwald auf der großen Kreuzung flachgelegt. Die Cleats sind so fest in den Pedalen gesteckt, dass mir echt Passanten helfen mussten, mich von meinem Rad zu befreien! Auch endpeinlich... Aber mit einem Tropfen Öl flutschten die Dinger dann wieder wie geschmiert.


----------



## JarJarBings (10. Juni 2010)

schöne geschichten. 
mir ist aus meiner zeit mit clickies mal ähnliches passiert. ich weiß gar nicht mehr genau, warum, aber mein mann hat mit einem ehepaar mit hund diskutiert im wald und ich stand daneben, einseitig eingeklickt, und hab mich immer mal wieder eingebracht, als ich plötzlich das gewicht verlagern wollte auf die andere seite, aber die unbedeutende tatsache vergessen hab, dass ich eingeklickt bin.
und so bin ich, schön langsam natürlich vor den augen aller beteiligen nach links umgefallen... 
natürlich habe ich danach noch einen schönen anschiss von meinem mann kassiert. unnötig zu erwähnen, dass ich das nach all den jahren immer wieder aufs brot geschmiert kriege...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Juni 2010)

Zum Glück war bei mir niemand dabei.
War schon dunkel, kein Licht dabei aber auf den breiten Waldwegen hat man noch was gesehen. Dann auf den Trail eingebogen, sackedunkel. Langsam vorwärts getastet, ich wusste, irgendwann kommt eine scharfe Rechtskurve. Immer langsamer geworden um sie nicht zu verpassen, nix gesehen, Stillstand, nicht an die Clickies gedacht und in Zeitlupe umgefallen. Hab dann den letzten halben Meter bis zur Kurve geschoben.

Aber das mit dem umdrehen und umfallen, weil ein Fuß eingeklickt ist hat mein Freund geschafft. Kumpel getroffen, angehalten, kurzer Schwatz, nochmal rumgedreht und schon lag er. Hat sich dabei allerdings böse die Schulter gezerrt. Aber er bekommt das auch von mir bei jeder passenden Gelegenheit aufs Brot geschmiert.


----------



## 1000grad (16. Juni 2010)

Geschichte vom letzten Wochenende. Da ich mir die ganzen Handynummern meiner Leute neu besorgen musste und jeder gefragt hat, warum mein Handy futsch ist, hab ich die Story mal kopier-einfüge-fertig auf meinem Desktop abgelegt:

War ne lustige Angelegenheit. Ich hatte mich mit ein paar Leuten zum radfahren verabredet und wir sind dann in der Nähe vom Napoleonstein so nen Feld- und Wiesenweg lang, der ziemlich wellig ist. Da sammelt sich selbst im Hochsommer immer noch das Wasser. Da es ja geregnet hatte waren die Kuhlen jedenfalls ordentlich gefüllt, aber eigentlich kommt man überall gut vorbei...oder auf "Erdbänken" mittendurch. Naja...die auserkorene Erdbank hatte dann leider wider Erwarten die Konsistenz von Dünnsch*** und ich bin einfach nur steckengeblieben und zur Seite gekippt. Ich dachte noch ich kann mich mit dem Fuß am Boden der Pfütze abstützen...doch irgendwie war da kein Boden. Die "Pfütze" war ein einziges Matschloch und ich mitten drin...War natürlich hervoragend zur Unterhaltung meiner Mitfahrer und ich durfte mir auch an jeder größeren Pfütze im weiteren Tourverlauf entsprechende Kommentare anhören...
Achja, das Handy war leider hinten in der Außentasche vom Rucksack und will jetzt nicht mehr angehen.


----------



## lucie (17. Juni 2010)

So ähnlich ging es mir letztes Jahr beim Marathon in Seiffen. Kleiner Anstieg, links ein paar Hanseln überholt, noch einmal die Schaltung malträtiert und schön in die Pedale gelatscht. Naja, irgendwie ergab das Ganze aber keinen Kraftschluß, bis ich merkte, daß die Kette sich hübsch dezent auf's Tretlagergehäuse schlafen gelegt hatte. Als ich es registrierte, hatte ich ca. die Geschwindigkeit einer Schnecke im Ultra-Slowmotion-Modus.
Ausklicken - keine Chance, bah wozu auch - bin dann im Highspeed-Modus in die einzige richtig tiefe Pfütze des gesamten Trails abgetaucht, sehr zur Freude meiner Mitstreiter, die ich gerade überholt hatte, und die wahrscheinlich auch froh waren, daß ich nicht mit ihnen angebandelt und mich aus purer Rücksichtnahme auf die andere Seite ins abkühlende Naß gehechtet habe.


----------



## swe68 (17. Juni 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Heute Morgen wollte ich nach meiner täglichen Runde zum Fahrradhändler meines Vertrauens. Gesagt getan, ich rolle bei ihm vor der Tür aus, drehe den linken Fuss nach aussen, was ungewohnt zäh geht, das klicken bleibt aus und der Fuss löst sich nicht.
> 
> ....



das kenne ich. Ging mir nach einer Vollbremsung auf Schotter steil bergab so. Leider war nämlich der Cleat im linken Schuhe defekt. Gebremst habe ich für eine Maus  
Da ich ja immer besonders gründlich vorgehe, habe ich mir beim Umfallen gleich den Ellenbogen gebrochen. Natürlich habe ich das nicht eingesehen und bin mit den MTB noch die Stunde nach Hause gefahren (die Schmerzen könnt ihr euch ausmalen). 
Von da durfte mich mein Liebster (der dann auf dem schnellsten Weg zu mir noch einen Autounfall hatte) direkt ins Krankenhaus bringen 
Eigentlich haben wir alle nur darüber gelacht, Bremsen für eine Maus war schon der Brüller.


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Juni 2010)

Das mit den Clickies... Da kenne ich auch einen (ähem... eigentlich mehrere!  

 ):

Ich fuhr von der einen Bachseite hier im Schwarzwald an die Brücke heran, die mich auf die andere Seite bringen sollte. Ein Typ hatte die selbe Idee andersrum... Ich sah ihn, er war schneller auf der Brücke, bremste und wollte ihm die Vorfahrt lassen. Bremste, stand, klickte aus... klickte nicht aus! Kippte in Zeitlupe nach links - ihm genau vor die Füße!  

  Er blieb stehen, schaute mitleidig auf mich herab, wie ich da unter meinem Bike lag, und fragte unschuldig, ob er mir vielleicht helfen könne...  

  Nein, meinte ich, ich würde nur ein Päuschen machen... Der Typ - er war jünger als ich und sah verboten gut aus! - lachte und fuhr von dannen. 

Ähnliches passierte mir übrigens auch mal mit dem Motorrad (abgewürgt!!!) vor einer gut gefüllten Eisdiele!


----------



## ActionBarbie (17. Juni 2010)

> Der Typ - er war jünger als ich und sah verboten gut aus! - lachte und  fuhr von dannen.



Sag mal, bist Du wahnsinnig? So was lässt man doch nicht einfach wegfahren! Da macht man auf schwerverletzt und lässt sich zum Kaffee einladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Juni 2010)

Die hübschen Jungs überlasse ich gern Euch...


----------



## ActionBarbie (17. Juni 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Die hübschen Jungs überlasse ich gern Euch...


Na ja, ich muss (nein will) sie ja auch anderen überlassen, bin doch auch schon seit 15 Jahren vom Markt


----------



## swe68 (17. Juni 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Na ja, ich muss (nein will) sie ja auch anderen überlassen, bin doch auch schon seit 15 Jahren vom Markt



Aber Appetit holen ist doch grundsätzlich erlaubt, oder?


----------



## ActionBarbie (17. Juni 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Aber Appetit holen ist doch grundsätzlich erlaubt, oder?



Aber gegessen wird daheim!


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juni 2010)

Hi, hi, Mopped, ja!

Die fette BMW gerade erst eine Woche alt, ich auf dem Weg zum Nürburgring. Tankstelle, angehalten, Frau kam ja nicht mit gleichzeitig mit beiden Füßen auf den Boden, also halb von der Sitzbank runtergerutscht, den linken Fuß runter. Genau da war ein Placken Schmieröl (nicht gesehen). Weggerutscht, unter dem Mopped zu liegen gekommen, alles hat gelacht.
Zum Glück hatte ich Koffer und Sturzbügel drauf und konnte ohne nennenswerte Blessuren wieder hervorkriechen. Dann kam doch noch einer und fragte, ob er mir helfen könne. Das habe ich dann dankend abgelehnt. Die 240 kg habe ich dann selber wieder aufgestellt (ich wusste zum Glück wo man anfassen muss). Da hat dann keiner mehr gelacht. Aber es war mir trotzdem sowas von peinlich!


----------



## ghostmoni (18. Juni 2010)

Ich schaff es auch ohne Klickies in nen Bach zu fallen... 
Nach einem kurzen aber steilen Stück runter kam so ne kleine Brücke ohne Geländer. Ich war sehr langsam bergab und wollte dann um auf die Brücke zu kommen nochmal schwungvoll nachtreten... leider hatte ich vergessen, dass ich vor dem Stück runter ein Stück steil bergauf musste und danach leider nicht geschaltet habe. Also hab ich ins Leere getreten und der Schwung hat mich dann seitlich von der Brücke in den Bach geschmissen. Naja, nix passiert, nur nass geworden *g*


----------



## Fie (18. Juni 2010)

Mopped?

Oh ja...

Parkplatz - Fußgängerzone für 2Rädrige - cool am Einparken, schnappt mir der Gang raus und hopps, auf den Geweg und zack zur Seite, so schnell konnte ich gar nicht mehr reagieren. Lenker geknickt, Kellermänner gebrochen, Gashahn eingeklemmt, so dass ich beim Anlassen mal unfreiwillig meine ZXR zum Dröhnen gebracht habe. Peinlicher ging´s nicht mehr...
Aber aus Zorn und Wut auch die 250 Kilo wieder hochgestemmt! Gelacht hat nicht wirklich jemand, Dank meiner Flucherei


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Juni 2010)

Gelacht hat bei mir auch keiner. Mag an den Rauchwolken gelegen haben, die unter meinem Helm aufgestiegen sind...


----------



## Fie (18. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube, ich habe sogar mit dem Fuß nach meiner Dicken getreten...
Ich glaube, wenn jemand gelacht hätte, wäre ich geplatzt!

Sie hat es mir aber verziehen.


----------



## ActionBarbie (21. Juni 2010)

Ist ja schon toll, wenn man morgens so ganz einsam und alleine durch den Wald radelt! Das tolle, wenns Bläschen dann mal wirklich drückt, muss man nicht lange Büsche suchen und das geht im Wald am Wegrand, denn es kommt ja keiner! Denkt man...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vaena (21. Juni 2010)

Wie Swiftdaddy schon im Nicht-Spezial-Lady-Bereich geschrieben hat, hatten wir letzte Woche auch Pech: Uns hat man unsere 4 Räder gestohlen. 2 Müsing Rennräder und 2 Cannondale Fullys. 

Die genaue Beschreibung inclusive Bildern findet ihr hier in meinem Blog

Ich bitte euch das ganze weiter zu verbreiten.
Anzumerken ist noch, dass das Cannondale Scalpel wirklich ein winziges Rad ist. Das fällt eigentlich sofort ins Auge (Seltenheitswert).


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2010)

sch****ande! 
Mein Beileid! Hoffentlich tauchen die Räder wieder auf!


----------



## Veloce (27. Juni 2010)

Am Freitagabend  bei der Extrabiege durch den Wald  neue Trails angetestet und gleich ein paar Zecken mitgebracht 
Natürlich hatte ich kein Werkzeug dafür dabei  F*** .


----------



## schnuess (29. Juni 2010)

Huhu!

Was für ein lustiger Fred


Kann auch was beisteuern....

Bin mit meinem Radl schön durch den Wald gefahren und musste im Anschluss durchs Dorf.
Anfang Dorf treffe ich meine Mutter, die mich prompt in Radklamotten ( Helm, Brille) erst nicht erkennt, deswegen muss ich also meine Brille abnehmen. Schwätze schön zwei Sätze und mache mich dann wieder auf den Weg.Ein paar Meter weiter, genau in der Kurve wo meine große Jugendliebe wohnt, will ich -ganz cool natürlich- meine Brille wieder aufsetzen, weil es jetzt zügig bergab geht. Lässig mit rechts will ich also die Brille aufsetzen und halte den Lenker, samt Bremse locker-flockig mit links fest.
Leider ist meine Vorderrad-Bremse nicht locker-flockig, sondern blockiert und ich segel in hohem Bogen über den Lenker und knalle voll auf den Teer-genau vor dem Wohnzimmerfenster meiner Jugendliebe!

Naja-wenigstens hatte ich dabei meine Brille wieder auf

*peinlich*


LG

schnuess


----------



## ActionBarbie (8. Juli 2010)

Es gab gestern, auf der ganzen Tour die wir gefahren sind wirklich nur eine einzige Matschsuhle auf einem Trail den wir gefahren sind, die konnte man eigentlich auch umfahren, aber ratet mal wer sie als einziger getroffen hat... und das auch noch so richtig.

Ich geh jetzt mein Rad putzen!


----------



## Fie (8. Juli 2010)

Im Moment gibt es nichts, was wirklich rund läuft!
Jeden Tag habe ich neue unangenehme Post im Briefkasten...

Ich bin so deprimiert, dass mir zu allem die Lust und der Elan fehlt!!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Juli 2010)

Arme Fie! Aber glaub mir, es kommen wieder bessere Zeiten, mir ging´s / geht´s genauso, aber ich seh schon wieder Licht am Ende des Tunnels.

Gestern fing bei mir auch ne Tour so toll an: Wir wollen grad losfahren, vorher noch meine Mann angemeckert, dass er so trödelt, dann hab ich gemerkt, dass aus meinem Camelbak nix rausgeht. Komisch... Ventil offen, Pulver o.ä. kann nicht vor dem Schlauch liegen, abgeknickt ist auch nix. Mist, der Schlauch löst sich auf und die Innenbeschichtung liegt quer. Also, Freundin holt´s Taschenmesser raus, wir schneiden 1 Stück ab. Blase wieder eingepackt, Rucksack auf, kommt immer noch nix! Rucksack wieder runter, nochmal kontrolliert, nix abgeknickt, etc. Auch am unteren Ende löst sich der Schlauch auf. Also wieder Taschenmesser raus, dann schneid ich mich erstmal in den Finger, bevor der Schlauch dran glauben muss :-(  Aber dann konnte es endlich losgehen und war dann auch noch eine super Tour, menschenleer wg. Fußball ))

@ Schnuess: Sowas ist mir auch schon mal passiert auf dem Kohlerntrail: Für mich sehr schwierige Stelle gemeistert und mit Freundinnen rumgealbert und mir so als Geste die Hand über die Stirn gewischt, leider die von der hinteren Bremse. Da es ja relativ steil bergab ging, musste ich die andere natürlich an der Bremse haben, leider etwas zu fest und ich hab auf dem Trail auch einen bösen Abgang gemacht. Danach ging garnix mehr, ich konnte überhaupt nicht mehr geradeaus fahren! Ich dachte noch, na fein, so genervt hab ich mich ja noch nie bei einem Sturz, und in Bozen im Cafe hab ich dann festgestellt, dass es mir den Lenker verdreht hat! Kein Wunder also, dass ich mit dem Geradeausfahren Probleme hatte. Wenigstens das Problem war gelöst...


----------



## Fie (8. Juli 2010)

Vorgestern habe ich erfahren, dass der Chef von der Werkstatt eine Straße weiter von mir, jetzt im Rollstuhl sitzt. Beim Testfahren im Januar verunglückt. Der Typ ist Sportler vor´m Herrn und ist mit meinem Vater schon Marathons gelaufen etc.

Bei mir ist noch lange kein Licht in Sicht... ganz im Gegenteil, es wird immer mehr!


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Juli 2010)

trotzdem : KOPF hoch !!!!!! klingt doof , aber arbeit is nicht alles ...logo , geld fehlt an allen ecken , aber man hat ZEIT !!!!!! das ist das gute daran . und : ein neuer job findet sich schon wieder .... geduld !!!!!! lg , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (8. Juli 2010)

Los Fie...das ist ne Bergetappe....nur weil der Gipfel noch nicht in Sicht ist, heißt es nicht, dass er nicht da ist und es nicht wieder Bergab geht. Jetzt ist anspannen und durchhalten angesagt. Kleine Dämonen bezwingen!


----------



## swe68 (8. Juli 2010)

Twinkie 

ich wünsche Dir auch nur das beste, Fie. Und - die besseren Zeiten kommen immer.


----------



## Deleted168745 (8. Juli 2010)

betrifft zwar nich mich - aber meinen Kollegen..


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Juli 2010)

autsch


----------



## Twinkie (9. Juli 2010)

...und die geschichte? 
hat er sich weh getan? 
scheißnaht!


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. Juli 2010)

ausm Sprung raus gleich in eine Kurve; zu schnell gewesen, zu weit gesprungen und mit der Front schön kompakt grade aus in die Kurve rein..
passiert is ihm zum Glück nix ausser paar Schrammen, aber das Herz hats ihm gebrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (9. Juli 2010)

klaro, wenn sich das baby in zwei teile spaltet. kann ja wohl nich angehen...was haben da wohl für kräfte gewirkt? so richtig schön über nen anlieger geflogen? jedenfalls hat er mein beileid! 

hat er schon pläne für einen neuen frame? oder wirds gleich n neues bike?


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. Juli 2010)

er bekommt ja jetzt das 2010er Modell als Austausch...aber er wird sich jetzt wohl doch nach einem etwas "stabilererem" Zweitrad umsehen *hüstl*..


----------



## Twinkie (9. Juli 2010)

austausch? das ist doch ne coole sache!  ich würde die marke wechseln wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. Juli 2010)

ja sag ich ja, als Tourenrad wird er "den neuen Wolf" dann weiternutzen..aber für die Spielereien im Bikepark nun doch sich etwas _stabiler_ orientieren


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Juli 2010)

sieht ja übel aus , das bike .....
hey , kenny , wolltest du nicht auch ein winkebild senden ...grummel ..


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. Juli 2010)

ey, mein Fotograf hat bei der Dropbatterie (s. Actionthread) noch Witze gemacht darüberaber ich hatte mich nich getraut den Lenker loszulassen..aber morgen bin ich wieder im Park, hoffentlich schaff ichs dann (aber nich beim Droppen..noch nich...)


----------



## Botanicman2000 (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo

es hat nichts mit Biken zu tun ist aber genauso Lustig

mein Kollege und ich sind mit dem Firmenwagen Unterwegs.
Gegen Mittag sagte ich davorne kommt ne Pommesschmiede da halte mal an.
Gesagt getan, er rechts ran.
ich über die Strasse.
jetzt war an dem eingang eine Schräge die in front de sladens verlief.
Und natürlich ein Geländer.
Nun ich behenden Schrittes wollte da Elegant rüber.
Leider mit dem zweitem Fuss hängen geblieben und voll gegen die Fensterscheibe gedengelt.
DAs der Laden voll war ist Pech gewesen.
Man wie die alle Freundlich gelacht haben.

NAja beim Bestellen gabs dann ne Coke umsonst für die Tolle Show.

Ich sag ja Elegant wie ne Gazelle oder wie heisst das grosse graue Tier mit dem Rüssel

Gruss Uwe


----------



## miss murphy (9. Juli 2010)

glaube, Klickies sind hier der Dauerbrenner Mal nen Schwank aus meiner Anfangszeit: Neues MTB gehabt,mit Scheibenbremsen (für mich damals das Highlight, da Altes mit Felgenbremsen - Gott, ist das lange her!!!). Ich so unterwegs im Wald und irgendwie geistig nicht wirklich bei der Sache (irgendwas beschäftigte mich damals ungemein), nach 2 fast Ausrutschern, die mich kurzfristig wieder in die Wirklichkeit zurückholten, fuhr ich als sei der Teufel persönlich hinter mir her, schön bergab, die Bäume flogen nur so rechts und links an mir vorbei. Dann war da unverhofft diese Kurve, die da schon immer ist, aber wenn man, wie schon erwähnt, nicht bei der Sache ist, völlig überraschend auftauchte Naja, ich hau die Bremsen zu (gedanklich nicht ganz auf der Höhe und noch auf dem alten Bike mit Felgenbremse sitzend - die man bekanntlich eben auch mal richtig zuhauen musste, um irgendwann einmal stehen zu bleiben). Ja, den Rest könnt ihr euch denken. Der Überschlag hätte die Bestnoten bekommen. Hui, ging das schnell. Ich vorneüber mit Punktlandung meines Allerwertesten in einem Matschgraben. Der Matsch knirschten noch Stunden später in meinen Zähnen Aufgerappelt, Gliedmaßen durchgezählt - ok, alles noch heil und dran. Und dann der Gedanke: mein neues Bike Das hatte es zum Glück auch überstanden! Schwein gehabt! Bin dann doch etwas bedachtvoller nach Hause gefahren. Ich sah aus, oh Mann! Dann begegnete mir noch ein Freund auf dem RR im nächsten Ort, mit dem ich tags drauf zum Biken verabredet war. "Na", sagte der "Bodenprobe entnommen?"  ha ha ha, aber wie heißt es so schön: Wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spot nicht zu sorgen! 
Übrigens, die Tour am nächsten Morgen musste ich absagen. Meine ganze linke Körperseite war ein riesiger blauer Fleck - hatte mir fiese Prellungen zugezogen und war dann erst einmal eine Woche lange außer Gefecht gesetzt. 
Seitdem bremse ich mit Scheibenbremsen bewußter und bin mit dem Kopf bei der Sache 

Eure miss murphy


----------



## Honigblume (14. Juli 2010)

- Beim H-Weg dürften ruhig ein paar neue Markierungen angebracht werden  bzw. so angebracht werden, daß man sie sieht (würd natürlich auch komplett ohne gehen, wäre wenigstens die Rechtfertigung für die Anschaffung von nem GPS )

- In 42,5 gibts keine gescheiten Schuhe wo meine Einlagen reinpassen


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß, es ist albern. Und dumm. Uli fragte noch, ob ich denn keine Knieprotektoren anziehen wolle, wenn ich die Steige runterballern und knifflige Trails heizen würde. Quatsch, antwortete ich. Sehe ich so aus als bräuchte ich sie?! 

Heute sehe ich so aus, als hätte ich sie gebraucht Allerdings ist das Ganze noch etwas schlimmer: Ich bin weder auf der Steige noch auf den Trails gestürzt. Ich bin über den Grenzstein vor unserem Haus gesegelt. Der steht da schon hundert Jahre und ich bin schon hunderte Male an ihm vorbeigefahren. Diesmal nicht. 

Die Flugphase war noch ganz ordentlich, die Landung aber habe ich vergeigt. Schadenbestandsaufnahme: dickes Knie, blauer Oberschenkel, eine Bohrstelle vom Lenker am Bauch (dort, wo Speck ist und keine Rippen, also ist nur die Ehre ernsthaft verletzt und nicht mehr). 

Das Kona lag im Gras und schien mich auszulachen. Ich widersprach nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Juli 2010)

öööhm....  *schmunzel*


----------



## Fie (20. Juli 2010)

Keine Bikepleite/Panne/Pech 

wir haben für unser Haus, nein für die ganze Straße neue Wasser- und Gasleitungen bekommen. Da wir nicht direkt an der Straße wohnen, sondern hinter einem Haus, wurden die Leitungen für uns durch das Erdreich geschossen. Die Bauarbeiter waren grad fertig, wieder alle Gräben zu schließen und zu teeren. Mir fiel auf, dass das Wasser bei uns im Keller nicht mehr abläuft und bei Regen immer mehr ansteigt. Ich muß dazu sagen, es steht im Keller vom "Popoloch", der in einem der Räume meinte, auch noch seinen Müll zu deponieren. Auf jeden Fall, wurde der Gestank immer unerträglicher, so rief ich die Vermieterin an und schilderte ihr den Zustand des Kellers. Sie rief noch am selben Abend die Kanalreinigung an. Die kamen dann am nächsten Tag (Freitag) mittags um 16 Uhr. Der Chef ging mit seinem Turboteil rein in den Abwasserkanal und stieß sofort auf Erde. Am selben Tag um 17 Uhr Freitag, kamen noch die Bauarbeiter, die inzwischen mit der Straße fertig waren und mußten von Hand einen Graben heben. 
Das End vom Lied, die Firma, die die Leitungen geschossen hatten, haben das komplette Abwasserrohr zerschossen und oberhalb der ganze Länge nach, rasiert. Alles was bei uns jetzt aus dem Haus kommt, läuft in eine Grube und die Arbeiter sind am Abkotzen. 
Und ja, die Fekalien schwimmt bei uns im Keller  und wie schon erwähnt, im richtigen Keller, beim "Popoloch" eben! 

  

Nun müssen sie einen kompletten Graben bis zur Straße vor aufreißen, um das Rohr zu erneuern. Ich mach mal ein Bild!

http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/79/1232079/1024_3238643832623534.jpg

http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/79/1232079/1024_6565316139653439.jpg


----------



## Twinkie (20. Juli 2010)

hahaaaaaa......


naja, die armen unterbezahlten männlein....bei der hitze würde ich generell abko* wenn ich sonen job machen müßte


----------



## Fie (20. Juli 2010)

Im Moment liegt das Ganze noch im Schatten. Sie kotzen ab, weil sie erstmal das Abwasser abpumpen müssen.
Mich hat gestern einer angemotzt, nach dem ich mir erlaubt habe, nach dem Biken zu duschen und firschriechend das Haus verlassen habe. Uns wurde nicht ausdrücklich untersagt, kein Wasser zu benutzen oder andere Geschäfte zu unterlassen!
Und unterbezahlt sind die nicht. Die können ja gerne mir ihren Job geben, mir wäre das egal!


----------



## MelleD (20. Juli 2010)

Ja, das Problem kenn ich.
Wohne in nem Altbauhaus, jedes mal, wenns richtig schüttet, kommt die "*******" hoch. 
Da ich aber im DG wohn, krieg ich nie was mit, nur, dass der Flur wie Hölle stinkt


----------



## Twinkie (20. Juli 2010)

iiiiiiiiiieeehhhh...wo wohnt ihr denn? 

mein pech heute ist: ich hab ferien und muß arbeiten..buhuuu


----------

